# Hotel Reward Programs



## Uptosnuff (Apr 20, 2021)

For those of us who like to travel, are you on any hotel reward programs?  Which do you like?  Which should we stay away from?


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2021)

Read up on ways to get hotels/motels to drop their prices, very worthwhile.


----------



## Glowworm (May 4, 2021)

Whenever I’ve been on a road trip to the USA the first things I pick up at the airport - apart from my suitcase  are the local tourist brochures because they nearly always have discount coupons for motels which are useful if I haven’t booked in advance


----------



## 911 (May 4, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> For those of us who like to travel, are you on any hotel reward programs?  Which do you like?  Which should we stay away from?


I'm big on Hilton Hhonors (spelled correctly) through American Express. The points run up very quickly. I have one through Chase for Holiday Inn. I like staying at Holiday Inn Express. If I can get a quick bowl of cereal, a small Danish and a coffee, I'm good with that. I don't care for eating a large breakfast. We used to use Starwood, which was Sheraton, but they take way too many points.


----------

